# Local Haunts



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Are there any yard displays, or amateur Haunted houses in your area that are run in October? If so, what do you think of it?

To the best of my knowledge, the only other yard haunt near me is about 30 mins away in the town of Carver, MA. There's some other yard displays near me, but none to the level that I'd actually call a "haunt".

What about you guys?


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

None here. Down here in Palm Beach, they don't do haunted houses - they do Palm trees and beaches, rich New Yorkers in pastels (and Bentleys).

Aren't you the lucky one for living in beautiful, hauntful New England. A place of character, atmosphere, and Revolutionary War era graveyards. 

Tell us, a little closer to Autumn, of some of your recommendations so that those of us who might will come north to be frightened good and proper.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

There is (or at least was, as of 2002) a Haunt in West Palm Beach called "A Haunting Experience" (website). There's also a handful of home haunts down in Florida, though, I'll have to review my Halloween-L video to remember exactly where in the state they are.

I suggest having a look at http://www.hauntfinder.com to help find a haunt near you.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I know about the Tull project; no, I was thinking of real haunts (even though the fake ones are pretty good, too).

Actually, we do have a few around here: The Henry Flagler Museum, The Lake Worth Playhouse, and (of all things) the Burger King!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Ah. Gotcha. Yeah, for real Haunts, we kinda got you beat. Lizzie Borden, Salem, The Lady in Black... we got some of the best up this way.

If my pal Raxl ever makes it over to these forums, he's a walking vault of ghost info. I know he's done a few ghost hunts and such since he moved to Florida, so maybe he could shed some light on the situation down there.


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

There is a mansion not too far from my mothers house in Phoenix that is haunted. It's one of the first houses built there and every halloween it's open to the public. Apparently it's really spooky.


----------

